# java.net.NoRouteToHostException



## apkernMe (15. Apr 2011)

Ich versuche eine https-Verbindung zu einem Server aufzubauen. Ich arbeite auf OS X mit Eclipse Java EE IDE, wir haben keinen Proxi in unserem Netzwerk. Auf meinem Entwicklungsrechner funktioniert das ohne Probleme. Bin ich auf einem anderen Rechner (OS X) wo die JRE läuft, erhalte ich eine NoRouteToHostException wenn ich ein connect mache.

SocketFactory		factory = SSLSocketFactory.getDefault();

sslSocket = factory.createSocket(url, port);

 Kann mir jemand irgend einen Hinweis geben, ich weiss nicht recht wo ich zu suchen beginnen soll.


----------



## FArt (15. Apr 2011)

Die Ursache steht eigentlich in der JAVADOC:

NoRouteToHostException (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)

Auch der Mac kein eine Firewall haben (Software), oder er ist anders im Netz angebunden als dein Entwicklungsrechner...


----------



## apkernMe (15. Apr 2011)

Das habe ich schon geprüft, die Firewall des Testrechners ist nicht aktiv.


----------



## FArt (15. Apr 2011)

Vielleicht hilft dir die Kommandozeile: traceroute


----------

